# Crew wanted for BVI charter end of Nov.



## edsml (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey, I'm chartering a 43' catamaran in the BVI for nine days, starting November 26th, and had a late cancellation. It's a 4 cabin/4 head layout, with one cabin available for one or two more. The cost is $1,125 per person and includes all expenses, including food and drinks, even some of the dinners.

Six booked now, in our 30's to 60 years of age. About half are divers, so we'll spend a good bit of time in the water snorkeling or diving, but also hiking, kayaking, even a little bar-hopping.

At the same time, I have a friend who wanted to go but can't this week. She's looking to sail the week before (Thanksgiving) or at Christmas in the BVI. If anyone needs another crew during these times, please let me know also, and I'll pass on the info. She's in her 40's, very fit, lives in the U.S., but grew up sailing in Sweden.
Thanks,

Ed edsml at juno


----------

